# Chemex Alternative



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Lets say for starters that I love the coffee from my Chemex but, and it's a big but, I keep breaking them. two in a year. Has anyone any viable alternatives or is it back to Miss Silva.

gaz


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Chemex paper in a plastic V60 cone.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

MWJB said:


> Chemex paper in a plastic V60 cone.


Thanks well worth a try at no expense as well as i have a ceramic V60, as yet unbroken

Only problem i can see is reducing my normal morning intake of 500ml of coffee


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The clever coffee dripper could be worth a try. I got one, didn't like it, then ignored it. But after reading some stuff and re-thinking how it works, I've been getting some cracking brews. It doesn't produce the same sort of clarity as a Chemex, but - other than MWJB's suggestion - is probably the closest you can get. It'll just do 500ml at a push and is cheap.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Earlepap said:


> The clever coffee dripper could be worth a try. I got one, didn't like it, then ignored it. But after reading some stuff and re-thinking how it works, I've been getting some cracking brews. It doesn't produce the same sort of clarity as a Chemex, but - other than MWJB's suggestion - is probably the closest you can get. It'll just do 500ml at a push and is cheap.


thanks for that I'll give it a look

Gaz


----------

